# ECF - Boston Celtics vs Detroit Pistons



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

#1 Boston Celtics

Starting Line-up




































PG: Rajon Rondo
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Paul Pierce
PF: Kevin Garnett
C: Kendrick Perkins

Key Bench























VS

#2 Detroit Pistons

Starting Line-up




































PG: Chauncey Billups
SG: Richard Hamilton
SF: Tayshaun Prince
PF: Antonio Mcdyess
C: Rasheed Wallace

Key Bench


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I see Paul having a big series. Hes coming off a 40 point game, and he doesn't have to guard LeBron AND have LeBron guard him.

I expect Garnett to be usual Garnett. He's our steady, consistent guy so far in the playoffs. 

And I see Ray catching fire and hitting from outside.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah Paul should have an easier time against a far weaker player in prince, dont get me wrong hes good.. but he struggles against the strong guys like pierce and lebron.

KG will get his, some 15/15 nights, some 25/10 nights and will be consistant 

Ray again comes in as the question mark and the X factor, if he regains some form it puts us over the top.

I expect to see some TA on the floor against billups and hamilton aswell


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i expect ray to get hot...i dont think they will double on ray


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

No way they will double Ray the way he has been going.. i just hope he can keep up with Rip defensively, and hit the open shots he gets


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I think Powe and Davis should get some playing time. The Pistons aren't that big. I think Powe plays the right style to be effective. Offense will be hard to come by, and Powe gives you second chance opportunities. And then Davis was huge in one of our wins against the Pistons in the regular season. I think the bench will really be key in this series. We can't let guys like Maxiell and Stuckey break out.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

If Ray Allen and Sam Cassell decide to show up for the game then we might be in for some Boston tea parties in a few days...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mrsister said:


> I think Powe and Davis should get some playing time. The Pistons aren't that big. I think Powe plays the right style to be effective. Offense will be hard to come by, and Powe gives you second chance opportunities. And then Davis was huge in one of our wins against the Pistons in the regular season. I think the bench will really be key in this series. We can't let guys like Maxiell and Stuckey break out.


I agree.. i think they both will see extended minutes this series as opposed to PJ, hes more for guarding the typical centers where as detroit is a bit undersized outside of 'sheed.

Baby was huge against them in the regular season hopefully that carries over

Almost time :smoothcriminal:


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

Avalanche said:


>




OK...I got to ask it...Imma let the music asks the question...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HVja5aLXqRY&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HVja5aLXqRY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Anybody?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

At work and cant get the youtube vids.. whats the g-o?


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

Chi Lites - Have You Seen Her.

I haven't seen them two in 2008. playoffs. Are you shure they are still on the roster?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh im sure...

and ive seen plenty of them, they just havnt been doing much


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

I hate that winning these games has been so hard. Tonight, KG had only two field goals at the basket. Everything else were difficult jump shots. Exactly the same with Pierce-- two field goals at the basket. I don't think those shots will fall in Detroit. It's too bad we can't figure out a way to get KG more easy buckets at the basket. This is going 7.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

Ainge for 3 said:


> I hate that winning these games has been so hard. Tonight, KG had only two field goals at the basket. Everything else were difficult jump shots. Exactly the same with Pierce-- two field goals at the basket. I don't think those shots will fall in Detroit. It's too bad we can't figure out a way to get KG more easy buckets at the basket. This is going 7.


I feel what you're sayin but...wait.

I never liked the "hard jumpshot" term...KG is a pro and he spends most of his days practicing basketball, so it ain't easy shot, but ever since I watched him in Minesotta, he always like to shoot a fade from mid range, and he usually knocked them down.

I think many of you will be surprised...I think Boston is going to take this. And not in 7 games.

They winning through out the series with Ray Allen and Sam Cassell still MIA.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

the fact of the matter is we are still perfect at home in the playoffs, and I think that works to our advantage


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

knicksfan89 said:


> the fact of the matter is we are still perfect at home in the playoffs, and I think that works to our advantage


Have you faced a team as well rounded as Detroit? Nope. We'll see how long that undefeated record goes. We are a much different team than ATL & CLE.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

LOL @ Pistons fans gettin shook. 

Hey, face it Motown, you are losing it. Boston (with Ray Allen and Cassell POW) - still winning.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Diplomat said:


> LOL @ Pistons fans gettin shook.
> 
> Hey, face it Motown, you are losing it. Boston (with Ray Allen and Cassell POW) - still winning.


yes sir, they are losing it big time, they can brag all they want we are still going to win this series
BTW I have had stick from cavs fans and now the pistons fans about my love for the knicks and celtics


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Ruff Draft said:


> Have you faced a team as well rounded as Detroit? Nope. We'll see how long that undefeated record goes. We are a much different team than ATL & CLE.


The big difference between CLE and DET is that DET doesn't have a guy who can take over a game that you are constantly worried about. I think the Cs are better at playing defense against a team rather than having a relentless player constantly going right after you and that he's good enough to hurt you every time down the floor. You don't have to really double team any Piston player. You have to double and triple Lebron every time.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Detroit's the best team the Celtics have faced so far, but one thing they don't have that the Cavs and Hawks had was constant high energy. The Pistons are a great team, but they don't have that omnipresent intensity and energy the Hawks and Cavs had, and unlike Cleveland, they don't have anyone close to a Lebron James-type player. The team with the best player generally wins the series unless the supporting casts are dramatically different, and right now the Celtics have the two best players in the series.

It's going to be a battle. Nobody should count Detroit out. This is going to at least 6 and probably 7.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

One thing I have to note, last night they looked as loose as they have since game 2 of the Atlanta series. So maybe Bill Reynolds was right about them not feeling as much pressure (now that losing no longer carries a stigma).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

They did look a lot more comfortable last night, hopefully they can take that composure on the road this time around


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Eight points off the bench...the roleplayers were god awful with the exception of PJ Brown. I dont care how good your top three are, if everyone else is terrible, you don't have a chance


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

We got the next one. Ray Ray finally decided to come to the game.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Diplomat said:


> LOL @ Pistons fans gettin shook.
> 
> Hey, face it Motown, you are losing it. Boston (with Ray Allen and Cassell POW) - still winning.


Hey man, what happened?


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

Ruff Draft said:


> Hey man, what happened?


LOL glad that I've got my "failed predictions" suit on.

See you in Motown, Larry!! :yay:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Diplomat said:


> We got the next one. Ray Ray finally decided to come to the game.


No matter who wins. There will always be excuses.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We need to play desperate in Detroit. We gotta take Game 3.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

PJ has been great, feel very safe with him on the court in the 4th next to Garnett...

Just couldnt get it done tonight, defense wasnt near good enough, couldnt catch or hold a lead, and missed some big shots at the end

game 3 will be very telling


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> We need to play desperate in Detroit. We gotta take Game 3.


A Ray Allen team is never desperate.

haha but no for real, gotta go in there with a must-win attitude. Definitely can't come home down 3-1


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

no we defeientely can't we must win one there


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> A Ray Allen team is never desperate.
> 
> haha but no for real, gotta go in there with a must-win attitude. Definitely can't come home down 3-1


Lol. A Ray Allen team is never desperate? Don't you mean a Brian Scalabrine team is never desperate?

Anyways, I don't see a problem with playing desperate. Well, to me, desperate means playing all out and fighting on every possession, and basically doing anything possible to win. Thats how a team should always play in the playoffs.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Lol. A Ray Allen team is never desperate? Don't you mean a Brian Scalabrine team is never desperate?
> 
> Anyways, I don't see a problem with playing desperate. Well, to me, desperate means playing all out and fighting on every possession, and basically doing anything possible to win. Thats how a team should always play in the playoffs.


pretty much

they need to treat tomorrow like a game 7


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Woohoo. We won our first road game! Hope our guys don't get too high on this win, since Detroit could tie this.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

This game was one of better teamwork efforts by the Beans in these playoffs.

We got Ray Ray still MIA but appeared for brief moments...and outscored Pierce!

Pierce shot...6 times! And we (lol) still won by 14 in Detroit.

So I think it's safe to say that...

*This is MORE than a feeling! *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwzGn3CmMMY

YES!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Diplomat said:


> This game was one of better teamwork efforts by the Beans in these playoffs.
> 
> We got Ray Ray still MIA but appeared for brief moments...and outscored Pierce!
> 
> ...


I agree with you finally baby, I knew this was going to happen at some point, now we have the advantage back! I love you guys we never gave up


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

^^ someones excited haha.

Anyway, like i said coming into the series, i expected both teams to steal a game on the road, and i was confident we would get home court advantage straight back, was a great effort from our front court and the bench, wouldnt have thought with Pierce quiet and Ray still shooting horribly we'd get away with such a convincing win


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd love to get game 4, too. They shouldn't be satisfied with just one and relax. If they return to Boston up 3-1, I think the series will be over. The role players were great. I hope they can keep it up.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We can't get satisfied at all. A 3-1 lead is A LOT to play for. And if we don't get it, we'll be 2-2, which neutralizes anything we've done. We can't get relaxed.

I predict that we win Game 4. The only players who score on us are Hamilton, Stuckey, and McDyess. And thats not likely to change. Billups looks terrible for whatever reason, Prince is reduced to a D-Leaguer against Pierce, and Wallace is just invisible. But in order for us to win Game 3, we need Ray to step up. He needs to not only convert on offense, but mainly, stop Hamilton from going berserk on us. We also need to get the ball to Pierce more, which we hardly did this game, but did a great job of doing in the first 2 games. And most of all, our role players gotta keep up their steady play.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Why does Hamilton draw so many fouls from Ray? Is he faster or is Ray doing something fundamentally wrong on defense that is putting him out of position and necessitating fouls?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

After watching last night, I am starting to hope you guys smash us. I want new blood in Detroit.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

RD you guys need to lose hamilton... i thought i liked the guy but watching his tactics off the ball ****s me off no end.

Stuckeys a great building block, i wouldnt go for a complete overhaul.

anyway the series is still well alive i wouldnt be giving up hope just yet, Boston really showed up looking like a contender last night though, hopefully that carries through


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

They are letting Hamilton get away with murder in this series, but I guess if you can get away with it, why not, right? Great win last night. I'm glad we have Posey and have been glad all year. I know some people on this forum thought we shouldn't have signed him but he more than proved his worth in the Cleveland series and was huge along with the second unit last night. Garnett was great, Pierce hit some big buckets and continued to impress me defensively. Ray Allen did make some things happen, I'll give him that, but he still shot way too damn much. Grandpa Brown has also played some great basketball as of late, and I think every reserve Celtic big needs to be ashamed that a 38-year-old has become the first big off the bench. And, as much as I wanted to murder Cassell after the first two possessions, he hit a couple big shots too.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Posey is one of my favourites on this team, he just does a bit of everything.. the scrappy stuff others wont, puts pressure on the other teams best offensive player, hustles the rebounds, promotes ball movement and can knock down shots.. he is HUGE for this team and needs to be kept.

And i totally agree on PJ, he has been getting better and better, inspirational stuff from the old fella


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Big game again tonight ( i guess they all are at this point), if we can pull out another win on the road if gives us 3 chances, 2 at home to close the series out.. i dont want another game 7 and tonight could mean a quick end to the series.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yup. We can't get satisfied with the last win. 2-2 neutralizes anything we've done, especially since Detroit plays well at the Garden.

We need to do our usual on defense, but tonight we need Ray to not let Rip go off, and we need to not bite of pump fakes. On offense, our best play is probably the Pierce/Garnett pick and roll. Some other good plays are Garnett down low, and the play where Pierce screens for the PG, gets the switch, and backs down on the smaller man. We also gotta run like crazy and get Ray some open looks in the open court.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well that sucked


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

That was the worst game I have ever seen by KG


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> That was the worst game I have ever seen by KG


and yet he got a double double and scored more field goals then Ray and Paul combined

Bad game from all 3 tonight really, you cant just not show up in this situation


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, Ray Allen playing like **** is expected now. And Paul didn't have as bad a game as you say make it out to be. Like KG, he still had 16 points and chipped in 8 rebounds of his own. Although both of them could fire up a couple more shots per game, I don't really think its either of those guys' fault. The Pistons are really focusing in on them and nobody else is really stepping up. Thats how its been these whole playoffs actually, Garnett, Pierce and Posey, with Rondo and Perkins sprinkled in when their inexperience doesn't take over. Brown has come on lately too, but he didn't really play much early in the playoffs.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Having Delonte West would just be super.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I love all of the Boston fans making predictions. "Boston in 5" and "Boston wins game two by at least 10" (both Diplomat), and I'm not sure who but one of you "Pierce will have an easier time with a far weaker played like Prince" and "I predict we win game 4"

I'm going to be honest, I don't make predictions especially when a series is obviously this close. Few people are going to look smart. 



> The Pistons are a great team, but they don't have that omnipresent intensity and energy the Hawks and Cavs had


And P-Dub I agree completely. But I think we saw tonight what happens on the rare nights that we do have that omnipresent energy and intensity. We're tough to keep up with and its a very very very tight series. I'm hoping Flip Saunders finally got through to the players telling the main rotation guys that they need to pull it through for the guys like McDyess for whom this might be their final chance, it looked like that hit a chord.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> That was the worst game I have ever seen by KG



but he still got a double double, I think despite the loss we have got them right where we want them right now with 2 out of 3 in boston


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont exactly think " i think we win game 4 " is that out there of a prediction lol.

Meanwhile im pretty sure Diplomat is a bulls fan hes never around here


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> I dont exactly think " i think we win game 4 " is that out there of a prediction lol.
> 
> Meanwhile im pretty sure Diplomat is a bulls fan hes never around here


"think" wasn't the word used


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ChrisWoj said:


> "think" wasn't the word used


Well i dont think someone saying "i predict my team will win" is that out there either


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

My thought is that this series is simply too tightly matched to predict anything. These two teams are, regardless of what a few fans may think, remarkably close matched. I think that when Boston is running on all cylinders they're better than Detroit on all cylinders, however as a Pistons fan I think that Detroit has a very good chance to win because when they bring the intensity like they did last night it just annoys the **** out of the opposition, throws them in disarray.

But regardless of any of that, this series is a very fun matchup to watch (if a bit too stressful).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

ChrisWoj said:


> My thought is that this series is simply too tightly matched to predict anything. These two teams are, regardless of what a few fans may think, remarkably close matched. I think that when Boston is running on all cylinders they're better than Detroit on all cylinders, however as a Pistons fan I think that Detroit has a very good chance to win because when they bring the intensity like they did last night it just annoys the **** out of the opposition, throws them in disarray.
> 
> But regardless of any of that, this series is a very fun matchup to watch (if a bit too stressful).


I have to add, that although Detroit played outstanding defensively last night, there's no way the Celtics will shoot 29% again. It's just not going to happen. The combination of Detroit's stifling D, Rondo and Cassell's inability to initiate the offense, and KG, P-2, and Allen all playing like crap (well, you can pretty much rely on that from Allen now, but still) was disaster. The Celtics' inability to make defensive adjustments on the pick and pop game where McDyess gets a wide open 18 footer every time also hurt them a lot in Games 3 and 4.

But...2-2. It could be worse.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

True P-Dub... surely that is going to be the worst we play in the series.. and we had a chance to win til we threw it away in the 4th.

Ray needs to start hitting shots, a huge part of our offense during the season was spacing, allowing players better shots... when ray isnt knocking down open jumpers it allows detroit (and every other team in the playoffs so far) to just loosely tag him with one player and hustle the rest of the team.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's just sad to me to see Ray getting 4-5 clean looks from three because they're not that worried about him and Ray missing them all. It's baffling. He'd better be playing hurt, otherwise this is just...sad.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> It's just sad to me to see Ray getting 4-5 clean looks from three because they're not that worried about him and Ray missing them all. It's baffling. He'd better be playing hurt, otherwise this is just...sad.


Yep... i like Ray, i was pumped he was on this team this season and i want nothing more than for him to succeed, but hes been horrible.. if you are on the floor as a shooter and cant knock down wide open shots then why are you on the floor.

hes being outplayed by posey at this point


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> It's just sad to me to see Ray getting 4-5 clean looks from three because they're not that worried about him and Ray missing them all. It's baffling. He'd better be playing hurt, otherwise this is just...sad.


It's more than just playing hurt, his family problems are obviously getting into his head when he's on the court


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> It's more than just playing hurt, his family problems are obviously getting into his head when he's on the court


Then he should ride the bench.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

absolutely... if he for whatever reason hes going to keep playing like this he should be losing minutes to posey


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

rays droppin 30 tonight


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I would love nothing more... on a decent percentage


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

First of all, Marcus, we aren't even sure he's playing hurt. Secondly, to think that his father-in-law's problems are making him miss open jumpshots is outlandish. When the ball hits his hands and he has .007 seconds to launch a shot, you think he's thinking about his dad and the problems? Are you kidding me? Have you played a sport where split-second actions are necessary? That's just not how it works. Besides, if he isn't focused 100% on the game, his *** should be firmly parked on the bench (where it should be regardless. Gimme Posey any day when Allen's playing THIS poorly). That's just another excuse the media is using to try and rationalize such a historically great player playing this bad.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

^ 100% spot on


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Then he should ride the bench.


You're right, ray should go to Doc and say "Doc, I'm not playing well, you should bench me." No competitor is ever going to say that. That's our crappy coach's job


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Kenny Mauer*

Wow. just wow. What a terrible terrible excuse for a referee


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah bad reffing at points silverpaw but probably wouldnt have gotten a reply as a thread of its own so i merged it in here cool?

anyway, thank god we got away with that win.. amazing game by the starters all round, perk was beastly and Ray and KG cam through Big in the crunch.

2 chances to close this out now... phew i can stop stressing for the day


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

jesus, is 3 bench pts a record for least pts from the bench for a team that's won a playoff game


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

probably, but im glad Doc left the starters out there, sure they didnt score but they were barely on the floor


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh and Ray... KEEP WEARING THAT SLEEVE! lol


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The game got way too close. A lot of that rests on Rondo's shoulders, since as the PG, he has to control the tempo of the game according to the situation. After the 17 point lead, we went into run the ball mindlessly and try to make the spectacular play mode. He has to jog the ball up in that situation and make good decisions. Despite that, he still had a pretty good game, like all the starters did. Garnett took it to another level, Ray shot lights out, Perkins was an absolute beast inside, and Pierce had a pretty solid all-around game.

For Game 6, we need to adjust to how they're guarding Pierce, since they've really keyed in on him and adjusted well to him. We really need his scoring, because although Garnett will get his, Allen is pretty undependable. They're blitzing Pierce on the short wing with Rondo's man, and trapping him on pick and rolls, and he doesn't have the speed to beat traps as much as we need. We need to isolate him at the free throw line, or let him isolate on the wing like he did at times last Game 7. Also, we have to adjust to their pressure D. Cassell needs to be in more and we have to throw better passes. Other than that, we should be in good shape.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Gotta grab one of the next two, I have no doubt we can do this. I'd really, REALLY like to grab Game 6 and say we're in the finals though


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> rays droppin 30 tonight


close


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well its going to depend on what game 5 actually was.... was it just a good game from our starters, or was it a wake up call.. like "we are this far into the playoffs, time for the big boys to take over".. and hopefully ray can keep shooting like last night


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea, I really hope sense of urgency is never a problem for 10 year vets who've been deprived of a good supporting cast and a shot at the championship their whole careers.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, i wouldnt be resting on simply taking their home court game in game 6 if i was Detroit.

Boston are so close to the finals, one win... cant imagine how much they want to be there and i wouldnt be surprised if they throw everything they have at the pistons to try and end it in 6


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

They have to realize that Detroit will also be playing their hardest. It's an elimination game for them. The Celtics got considerably outplayed in game 4. It was only close because of free throws. The Pistons had swarming defense, but the Celtics' defense was mediocre. If the Celtics match their intensity, they should win. Otherwise, it'll be another game 7.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Detroit is definately going to throw everything at them, their best defense, sharp offense and the Celtics need to counter it..

the lakers are already through, we dont need to beat ourselves up against a rough detroit team for 2 more games, come out at your absolute best and take care of business

on to the finals


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with you avalanche it is going to be tough but I am confident we will clinch it tonight or sunday then I will let you guys in on a secret


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I have faith that we'll be ready to go. Did you guys see the footage of them walking down the hallway after the game? They kept saying one more game till the finals, one more. That is a level that these guys have NEVER gotten too. It's our time


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We respond to big games usually. Even though every game in the playoffs is big and we've been a bit disappointing in the playoffs, we come through in all the tiebreakers, the Game 7s, and the kick off games for each series. I can just feel a win tonight. So close are Garnett, Pierce, Allen, and even Brown, and they want this so bad. The most surprising thing would be for us to come out flat.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Celtics-Lakers, biatches. 

This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cant wait guys. We earned this!! Avalanche, you been waiting for KG's turn, Lamar you've been waiting for Pierce's turn, and I've been waiting for Ray's turn. IT'S OUR TIME!!


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Finals Mo ****er!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck in the Finals!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm so happy. I'm so happy for everyone, but mainly Garnett, Pierce, Allen, and Brown. These guys have been in the league 10+ years, and they had no Finals appearances until now. Garnett, Pierce and Allen weren't in the playoffs last year, and they were all having their legacies questioned. Garnett was supposedly a loser who put up meaningless stats, Pierce was thought of just a guy putting up numbers for a losing team and not in the conversation of top players in the league, and Allen was supposed to be finished because of old age. They were all stuck in tough situations that didn't allow them to contend for a championship. And now look at them. 

As Pierce said, 10 long years. Thats how it is for the other 3 guys too. I feel real happy for him as my favorite player, but also since he stuck it out for 10 years in a crappy situation and good things are happening to him after having such a tough, long tenure with the Celtics.

That was a great way to enter the Finals- a grind it out road game against a desperate and battle-tested Detroit team, in which we trailed by 10 in the 4th with a huge lack of love from the refs, and with Garnett having a sub-par game and foul trouble. We showed a lot of composure down the stretch. Posey came up with a pivotal play, and Rondo was real smart with the ball down the stretch. Pierce and Garnett absolutely ran the 4th quarter. Pierce had a dominant game, and he should've gotten way more than 12 shots on any night, and definitely when hes having that type of game. Ray looks like he might be back, since he destroyed the Pistons in the 1st half, just throwing rocks into the ocean. A good game from him and Pierce are good signs, since they have been on and off these whole playoffs. I'm really looking forward to this match up, as these are my 2 favorite teams. I'll definitely get into it with all the Lakers fans down here, and my brother, who goes to UCLA.

BEAT LA


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hell yeah guys!! great way to finish the series, and an impressive way to enter the finals.
This is the shot the guys have been waiting for, that we have been waiting for... i cant see them letting this slide.

Oh and the lakers fanbase on here is pretty big, keep it to civil banter not outright abuse during the series haha, here's to a great finals!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with avalanche and lamarbutler, this is an unbeliveable moment for me because now for my secret, and don't get mad for me for this but I support both the lakers AND the celtics as well as the knicks so this is my dream finals and I am unbeliveably proud of both teams right now so I am a neutral during these finals


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> I agree with avalanche and lamarbutler, this is an unbeliveable moment for me because now for my secret, and don't get mad for me for this but I support both the lakers AND the celtics as well as the knicks so this is my dream finals and I am unbeliveably proud of both teams right now so I am a neutral during these finals


nope.. not acceptable, flip a coin and pick a team


lol


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats to the Celtics for proving all the critics and doubters wrong, especially about not being able to win on the road. Everyone showed up and played their hearts out tonight and showed tremendous intensity on both ends of the floor. As a supporter of both the Celtics and the Lakers, I could only have dreamed that the two meet in the finals. And although I've been supporting the Lakers throughout the season, I'm supporting Boston all the way on this one. Ray, Pierce, Garnett all play with so much passion and work so hard that they deserve this ring no matter what happens.

In any case, a Detroit-San Antonio finals simply wouldn't have felt right.


----------

